# P0441 - Evaporative Emission System Incorrect Purge Flow



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys,

So my check engine light just came up and upon further investigation the car is throwing out a P0441 code.

Any ideas what this could be? There has been a slight rumble coming through the exhaust & i have suspected the car of running rich.

Any suggestion?

It's a 2.0TFSI Petrol.

Thanks!
Hunain


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could be as simple as fuel filler cap loose.
Not sure where Evap canister etc is on MK2 but check pipework/connections..
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may help.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 441/001089
Hoggy.


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks hoggy! I will check the fuel cap again. I have heard that it might be the n80 valve, the engine has been a little louder than before! Do you think its worth starting with that after checking fuel cap?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

hunaink said:


> Thanks hoggy! I will check the fuel cap again. I have heard that it might be the n80 valve, the engine has been a little louder than before! Do you think its worth starting with that after checking fuel cap?


Hi, Yes N80 or N115, check simple things first.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

I had had the same error on my 2010 for the last 6 months and finally got round to having the N80 (Evap Purge Regulator) replaced last Wednesday, and come Saturday morning its back. I contacted the garage and they said they'd never had the fault come back after replacing the N80 on any of the VAG vehicles they'd done.

So does anyone have any suggestions as to what else could be causing this?

All my seaches show the N115 and the N80 as the same thing.

Here's a link to the replacement procedure if you fancy doing it yourself, its looks like a GOLF but its the 2.0 TFSI :-


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks sean, at the moment i'm having trouble sourcing the part! Can't seem to find it by various names under Eurocarparts etc so mot sure where to get it from!

Eurocarparts only have the Pierburg not the Bosch!


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

Try this :-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Audi-Skoda ... SwH6lXRBTC


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for this mate! I saw this but didnt want to wait. Found one in my local TPS, hopefully it sorts it out!


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

So wanted to get back to everyone on this, had the n80 changed 3 weeks ago & no problems until today when the engine light has showed up again. I'm self diagnosing, would anyone recommend taking the car to mechanic, is there a different diagnostic method or will they simply run the same scan.

Also, i think the fuel cap is pretty tight but is there a more scientific way of checking this?

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Probably the same scan & replace the N115. If able replace it your self.
Hoggy.


----------



## Seafar99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I had this code come up when my check engine light came on. I worked out it was either the valve or the carbon cannister.
I changed the carbon cannister had the check engine light reset/off and haven't had any problems .


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, any links to the carbon canister? Seems to be a rare part... Thanks!


----------



## Seafar99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I got mine from EBay took a bit of searching, stamped for vw/audi/seat perfect fit.


----------



## Seafar99 (Nov 22, 2013)

Cross reference your part number which is on top of the cannister.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182147852488


----------

